# Gengetsu Sneak Peak



## JBroida

'nuff said


----------



## Still-edo

Wow nice!


----------



## ThEoRy

JBroida said:


> 'nuff said



Are you crazy? No it's not! MOAR!!!!

"illusory moon" ???

MOAR PLZ!!


----------



## mhlee

WTH???!!!

I didn't see this when I went there last week!!!


----------



## heirkb

Hmm...this is the one I saw, huh?


----------



## DeepCSweede

How is that "Enough Said" - that is just a tease - We want a loud statement - SHOW US MORE!!!!:viking:

Sorry,:fanning:sometimes


----------



## JBroida

gengetsu is the waning crescent moon


----------



## chuck239

Is this what I think it is?? If so, I am very excited. That is a pretty terrible tease though...

-Chuck


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I demand more information. And I'm not paying another invoice until I get it Jon!


----------



## JBroida

more info coming soon... just had the rest of the shipment arrive today... have to check on a few things and then we can make our official announcement


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Okay, fine, I'll take one. Add it to my invoice.


----------



## JBroida

haha... you dont even know what it is yet 

I'll bug you about it when i'm ready to officially announce it. Anyways, tomorrow is our day off


----------



## chuck239

Jon,

You said you got them in today. And when you say "day off" is it like when I say I have a day off and still go into work (just in slightly different clothes and for half the hours). Or do I need to break in and steal one. Wait does it give it away that I did it if I write that on the forum? haha I have sunday off, hope I'm in time.

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida

yeah... i'll probably end up at work for a bit tomorrow... cant be helped


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Chuck, you sound like you could break this story wide open. I guess proximity to the shop has its advantages... Google has been absolutely no help on this.

There should be a rule here that teases (though frowned upon in general) be limited to 24-hours.


----------



## chuck239

You will find no information on this knife until Jon shares it. All I'm saying is one will be added to my collection. (living walking distance to where Jon decided to open his shop allows me to occasionally (when I'm not at work) stop in and see a proto type.

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida

sorry... i just got them in and was excited... i still need to check on a few things before i'm ready to announce them, but you wont find them anywhere else... a benefit of having stuff made for us


----------



## JBroida

Gengestu... the newest addition to the JKI lineup... Coming Soon

Stainless Clad White #2 Knives and Burnt Chestnut Octagonal Handles

Exclusive to JKI... custom made for our order


----------



## Eamon Burke

Let's see the handles! These are going to be sweet. 

How thick are they?


----------



## JBroida

We're going to do one exclusive knife from this to celebrate the launch of this line... i've sharpened one of the 240mm Wa-Gyutos and given it a cool finish. It will go up for sale at a time we will announce on facebook, twitter, and google plus. Here's a pic of that one (sorry for the bad lighting, but its a way for you to see the handle and blade profile). They also all come with sayas.


----------



## schanop

JBroida said:


> gengetsu is the waning crescent moon



I thought you meant sth like this for gengetsu:





Yours look awesome nevertheless.


----------



## JBroida

i guess thats "technically" gengestsu 

In this case, our Gengetsu was Sara's idea


----------



## JBroida

for those of you who are wondering, these will be priced between $250 and $400


----------



## EdipisReks

good looking knives, Jon!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Very nice Jon, they look sweet!


----------



## mhenry

They are sweet! the profile looks perfect


----------



## jm2hill

Okay get them online please!


----------



## ThEoRy

OK, whos gonna be first and send it to Dave to raise the cladding? lol


----------



## Miles

Very nice!


----------



## bcrano

About how thick are they? Great profile!


----------



## JBroida

i'll try to get measurements up when they go up for sale. They arent lasers... maybe more like something in between our kochi lines (super thin) and Gesshin Heiji (mighty, but thin behind the edge and by all accounts a great cutter)


----------



## Zwiefel

ThEoRy said:


> OK, whos gonna be first and send it to Dave to raise the cladding? lol



Sorry for my ignorance, but what does "raise the cladding" mean?


----------



## JBroida

thin the knife


----------



## Zwiefel

JBroida said:


> thin the knife



Thanks Jon!


----------



## JBroida

no prob


----------



## Zwiefel

Was doing a bit of reading to try and install some more terminology since I was confusing Kasumi and Awase (as in Awase vs Honyaki)....found a nice diagram talking about this subject:







This made me wonder which type of awase the Gengetsu is, san-mai or warikomi?


----------



## JBroida

san mai i believe


----------



## Zwiefel

Would I be correct that San Mai is more typical for knives cut from a sheet of steel and Warikomi is more typical for forged blades? 

So for the Gengetsu, there needs to be a bit of care for the carbon at the spine as well as at the edge?

is this too geeky? Should I just get back to looking on my doorstep every 10 minutes? :bliss:


----------



## JBroida

nope... thats not correct. Its more of a regional difference than anything else. However, i doubt you will see too many warikomi knives cut out from sheets of steel 

As far as spine care, i've never really found it to be too much of an issue. Sometimes you get a cool line of patina down the spine, but not always.

Also, i could be wrong about gengetsu... i need to take a closer look, but sometimes it can be tough to tell when the spines are finished to look even. I may end up asking the maker if i cant tell for sure.


----------



## Zwiefel

JBroida said:


> Sometimes you get a cool line of patina down the spine, but not always.



I was hoping you'd say exactly that. There will be photos if that happens!


----------



## JBroida

as i look closer at the blade, it may be warikomi... i can just ask him in a few weeks when we see him.


----------



## Andrew H

Zwiefel said:


> I was hoping you'd say exactly that. There will be photos if that happens!



My white #2 gengetsu has that patina line down the spine but it is hard to take a good picture of it.


----------



## JBroida

there you go... that answers that. I kept looking really close, but i couldnt tell if my mind was playing tricks on me or what. Glad to have it figured out. None of mine have patina on them and i keep them pretty clean, so its tough to tell even on the ones i use. Thanks andrew.


----------



## Namaxy

JBroida said:


> as i look closer at the blade, it may be warikomi... i can just ask him in a few weeks when we see him.



Are you, by chance, going to ask him about other knives....say Sujis?


----------



## Zwiefel

Andrew H said:


> My white #2 gengetsu has that patina line down the spine but it is hard to take a good picture of it.



Thanks Andrew and Jon!


----------



## JBroida

Namaxy said:


> Are you, by chance, going to ask him about other knives....say Sujis?



maybe :sofa:


----------



## wenus2

If anybody out there is reading this who doesn't own one of these, you should be asking yourself:
"Self, what did I ever do to you?"

I feel like a knucklehead for waiting so long myself.
People who know about these things told me to buy one long ago. As in, people from this forum called or emailed and said hurry up and get one of these on the DL before the word gets out. So I knew, and I still did nothing. I meant to get around to, really I did, it just took me so long. Oh what a waste of time.

So don't delay, act now, supplies are running out...

Thanks for providing such a great product and great service Jon and Sara. You guys truly do keep it classy down there in San D.... Errr.... Venice.


----------



## JBroida

lol... i'm so stoked for more Ron Burgundy in my life


----------



## Jordanp




----------



## mpukas

+1 on how nice the Gengetsu knives are. I don't own one, but a good friend of mine who is an excellent chef bought a 270 SS suji form Jon solely to slice & portion fish. My friend has no interest in sharpening, so I take care of his his knives for him. When he brought me the Gengetsu suji I was in awe. Such a beautiful knife. So well made made. Never used it myself , but I'm sure it's nothing short of stellar. My friend was blown away by it (as he would be, as he's coming from a western kitchen background and uses old carbon sab's that he just throws in a drawer LOL!). 

Very reminiscent of a couple of other very well respected and beloved knife makers from the same area. If only I didn't have so many other hobbies, interests, and expenses...  

Can't recommend them highly enough!


----------

